# Neutered & Non-spayed Cagemates Working Out?



## KennaBoo (Sep 22, 2015)

Hello everyone! I was just wondering if I adopted one or two neutered male rats, if I could put them in the same cage with my female rat (she is not spayed). I'm just not sure if they would get along well, or if they'd fight or maybe try to attack/hump my female rat even though the males would be neutered. I was hoping to get females but the only ones I've found that are available for adoption are a ways away from my town, yet there are TONS of neutered male rats up for adoption everywhere in my town.. I just want to know so I have another option in my back pocket if adopting the females soon doesn't work out. Thank you very much! I appreciate it!!


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

You are lucky to have so many neutered boys available!!

yes you can keep them all together. Neutering them reduces their hormones so they will be fine. Many ppl keep neutered boys together with girls.

But... there is always a rare instance of a rat just being unique and not getting along with others. But most issues like that are fixed with the neutering so I say go for it. They should all get along and be very happy


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

My girls get along splendidly with my two neutered males. Only one of my males tried to mount the girls and they set him straight pretty quickly lol. I really enjoy having a mixed mischief


----------



## LilCritter (Feb 25, 2014)

I have 1 spayed girl, 4 unspayed ones, and a neutered male. They all get along together just fine. Though, my male gets bullied (rolled over and powergroomed) sometimes... I think that's mainly because he's a squishy lovebug who rolls over for anything.


----------



## KennaBoo (Sep 22, 2015)

Okay, I'm glad to hear that! There's two adorable boys at my local humane society who have been there for a month or two now and I really want to adopt them but I didn't want them to bully or mount my Luna all the time.. Because honestly that would upset me, as well as her! Lol. I didn't think you could mix sexes at all though even if they were spayed or neutered, so that's good news!


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

I have two cages. One cage has 2 spayed girls and 1 neutered boy. All un related, but very close to same age. The other cage has 2 neutered boys, and 2 girls. One spayed (emergency case spay from uterine bleeding from myco) and one non spayed. The cage of 4 are siblings, and were separated at about 4 weeks old, and reintroduced again at 3 or 4 months old after the neuter and it was like a fresh introduction, they didn't seem to remember each other. It took a little while, but they eventually were able to live together again.

The group of 3 all got fixed at the same time, and woke up together in the same cage and that worked AMAZINGLY as a very fast bond method. They met before right before surgery, but not intereacted closely since they were all intact. Since the girls got spayed at the same time, I let them live together immediately. Boys are still able to impregnate girls 10-14 days after their neuter, so if your girls aren't spayed, make sure the neutered boys have been neutered for at least that long before doing intros!!

I think as long as intros go well with your girls, I'm very much in favor of mixed sex cages. I love seeing the different relationships boys and girls have living together! I would definitely like to have boys and girls living together in the future too. They act differently from boy only or girl only cages.


----------



## Ratloved (Oct 4, 2015)

So just curious, did you adopt the two neutered boys?


----------



## KennaBoo (Sep 22, 2015)

No, unfortunately not. I found out neither of them are actually neutered. Apparently the humane society in my town doesn't neuter or spay small animals anymore unless they're rabbits. I called a bunch of vets in my town and near me as well though to find the least expensive neutering cost. The cheapest I found was $295 per each boy being neutered. 

I don't have extra money like that right now, especially when I just had to pay an expensive vet bill for Luna  Maybe in the future though if they're still available and I have extra money for neutering or a separate cage.


----------



## Ratloved (Oct 4, 2015)

Awwww I am sorry. Btw I am sorry you like lost one of your rats recently. Losing a pet is never easy, but sometimes can be devastating if the bond with them was strong.


----------



## KennaBoo (Sep 22, 2015)

It's okay, though it actually made me quite sad that they aren't already neutered, lol. They seemed to have great personalities though so I'm definitely keeping my eyes on them  &thank you, I appreciate it! I only had her for exactly 2 weeks before she passed, but the last night I spent with her was amazing. She was truly, an absolutely kind and loving soul. She's in a better place now and I just have to remind myself of that and continue to do what's best for her sister Luna. You all have been really helpful and great to me since I've joined to  I really appreciate everyone on here!


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Try calling local low cost spay and neuter clinics or shelters that offer spay and neuter to the public. I found a low cost spay neuter clinic (only does those surgeries plus vaccinations, not a full vet clinic) about 30 mins away and I think the neuter cost was $70 per boy if I remember correctly. Just another option you might be able to try. Or if there are any small pet rescues in your state, contact them and ask who they use when they need those services. Some vet schools or vet tech schools offer discounted surgeries. Maybe the shelter would actually be willing to neuter the boys if you pay for it (assuming it's cheaper than the vet's quote).

I hope you find something so you can adopt those boys! It sounds like you really like them.


----------



## KennaBoo (Sep 22, 2015)

Hm, I'll have to give that a try and call more places! Maybe I'll be able to find some better pricing options further away from the areas/towns I've been calling. I've already called a lot of different places in hopes of finding other options, but I can always try again. I called the humane societies in my town and neighboring towns as well and they've all said the same thing so far, that they only spay and neuter animals they're trying to adopt out to the public, and at that the only small mammals they alter are rabbits. I called the university near my house regarding it to and they said they don't spay and neuter small animals at all  Everywhere I turn I'm hitting dead ends! Ugh. I'll keep trying though, thank you!!


----------



## Mojojuju (Nov 15, 2014)

That's an insanely high cost for a neuter. My boys are 150 each and that's considered mid to high. Keep checking. You may have to drive fairly far afield.


----------



## Rhonwen (Dec 29, 2014)

I paid $150 for Fergus' neuter as well - keep looking - there's gotta be someone in driving range.


----------



## Malarz (Sep 7, 2014)

I join others in confirming that harem mischief is great. My experience is limited to just 2 unspayed ladies + 1 neutered man, but they got along very well from the beginning. The intro cost one girl a small patch of fur but that was nothing.  After that initial two-second scuffle they all have been a perfect family. Soon they will be joined by 2 more neutered young bucks. 
There was one added benefit to neutering - it changed the boy's smell and fur. He smelled "sour" before, and fur was greasy and tough. Now he smells like a pancake, and his fur is super soft like a sheep's.


----------



## KennaBoo (Sep 22, 2015)

I'll keep checking and see if I find better deals. I might be adopting two female rats I found in the next town over if all goes well! Malarz, I had heard that males have weird scents and they get "buck grease", which sounds kinda icky! Lol, but I'm sure they're definitely worth it! That's awsome that his fur changed after the neutering though! My old friend used to have a male rat and he was great, I don't remember him smelling though, but I can't completely recall. He was so calm and chill, he just wanted to eat and hangout on shoulders


----------



## iloveme88999 (Aug 5, 2015)

Could you do a spayed female and unnuetered males?


----------



## Mojojuju (Nov 15, 2014)

My male rats didn't smell as sweet as my females, it's true, but the didn't smell horrible either. As for buck grease, I never had much of an issue with all but one of my ratties. He had the coarsest coat, the greasiest shoulders, and the most aggressive Pepe Le Pew attitude towards the ladies, lol! Neutering did great things for all those minor issues. The other boys I just got done so that I would not have to worry about aggression, and because I had a vet do them for free (class pets.)


----------



## rats-alive-at-55 (Jul 16, 2015)

KennaBoo, try the CSU veterinary teaching hospital:
http://csu-cvmbs.colostate.edu/vth/small-animal/zoological-medicine/Pages/services.aspx
They spay and neuter sugar gliders so they certainly can do rats. If you contact them, post the pricing please.

This map shows that there are 10 schools for veterinary medicine in Colorado. Maybe one of them also perform surgery on rats?
http://www.educationnews.org/career-index/veterinary-schools-in-colorado/

C in C


----------



## KennaBoo (Sep 22, 2015)

I'll have to check them out and see. Thank you rats-alive-at-55! Much appreciated!!


----------

